# Local number fot revenue trs section.



## Neil_Ireland (15 Dec 2011)

Hi all,

Is there any local number for the trs section of revenue, I can't call the 1890 number from outside Ireland.

Thanks.


----------



## mandelbrot (16 Dec 2011)

Try emailing trsadmin@revenue.ie


----------



## vandriver (16 Dec 2011)

Try WWW.saynoto1890.com


----------

